# Looking for PhD, dissertation only, programs/req



## sgemmen9 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello,

I've taken a few doctoral courses and did ThM work. I did not do a thesis during my ThM, though I did write a work that remained unpublished that's about as long as a thesis.

Here's my question... most PhD programs via distance abroad require a ThM. In many European schools/universities their ThM programs are dissertation only and then they accept you into a doctoral program after that if you do well.

Does anyone know the likelihood of getting into a dissertation only PhD program without a dissertation from a ThM? Most I'm seeing list that as a requirement. 

I'm looking at Kampen/Apeldoorn. I've also looked at schools in South Africa and the University of London. Again though, I'm not sure if they'll accept me without having a prior dissertation.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jul 5, 2018)

Perhaps North-West University in South Africa. They may be willing to consider the long work you mentioned in lieu of a formal thesis.
If you're interested, PM me and I can connect you with someone there who may be able to help you.


----------



## sgemmen9 (Jul 6, 2018)

All my questions have been answered. Thanks!


----------

